# youth



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I feel like I'm sitting around, wasting my youth away. XD

What are some things I should do/try before I get too old?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Karaoke!

words to make post long enough


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

whist said:


> I feel like I'm sitting around, wasting my youth away. XD
> 
> What are some things I should do/try before I get too old?


Travel! Go to as many exotic and interesting places as you can while you are young. Although you can travel when you're old I think it would be much more fun to do while you are young and not tied down.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Skinny dipping. Travel. I have a whole bucket list!


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

Go to a bar with some live bands playing. Usually pretty fun, even if the band sucks it gives you something to complain about.


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

Underground fight club. Lose a few teeth, gain many a story.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

FreeSpirit said:


> Karaoke!


I've done karaoke before but great answer! 



Luke said:


> Travel! Go to as many exotic and interesting places as you can while you are young. Although you can travel when you're old I think it would be much more fun to do while you are young and not tied down.


I'm in the middle of accomplishing that and I agree, traveling is more fun when you're younger. You'll have more stamina and such. Plus I think the experience really makes you grow as a person.



lyricalnuisance said:


> Skinny dipping. Travel. I have a whole bucket list!


Skinny dipping, oh my! I don't know if I have the guts for that but I guess it _is_ best done when you still have a nice body.:laughing: Care to share more of your bucket list?



Shemp said:


> Go to a bar with some live bands playing. Usually pretty fun, even if the band sucks it gives you something to complain about.


That does sound fun! I'll have to look up places in my area that do that.



precurser said:


> Underground fight club. Lose a few teeth, gain many a story.


:crazy:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Get a stick.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

whist said:


> Skinny dipping, oh my! I don't know if I have the guts for that but I guess it _is_ best done when you still have a nice body.:laughing: Care to share more of your bucket list?


Go camping. Go skiing. Scuba dive. Sky dive. Get a small tattoo that means something. Travel. Road trip! Have a bonfire. Go swimming in a lake, ocean, or river fully clothed. Learn to speak a new language. Learn to surf. Make a public speech. Live abroad. Ride the highest roller coaster in the world. Drive a motorcycle. Climb a mountain.

This list was formed years back, and I've been able to do several of these! Great memories.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I suggest Parkour.

Really anyone can do it, but I still suggest it for you.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

lyricalnuisance said:


> Ride the highest roller coaster in the world.


Steel or wooden? I've been on the highest wooden one if that counts for anything! Wooden rollercoasters are scarrryyy.



Erbse said:


> Get a stick.


;_; Youtube is blocked where I am at the moment but I trust that this is something amazing.



Azure Bass said:


> I suggest Parkour.
> 
> Really anyone can do it, but I still suggest it for you.


I'm not very well coordinated but I'll definitely give it a try!


----------

